# Link Removal



## Deco

I am new to watch tinkering & would like to remove a link, is this something a novice like me could handle & if so how do I do it?


----------



## Guest

Hello, some links are held in with a pin that screws in and some are held in with a pin which needs to be pushed out. Our host sells a proper tool for removing the pins...My link it's about half the way down the page and called a "Swiss Watch Bracelet pin removal tool". It's very easy to do but don't lose the pins! Just put the bracelet in the tool and line up the pin, turn the pusher and it'll push the pin part way out so you can grab it with some long nosed pliers or your fingers.


----------



## tixntox

Make sure that you push it out from the correct side. See arrows on bracelet in your pic. Push in direction of arrow.

Mike


----------



## Deco

Thanks for those helpful replies, I will pick up one of Roys removal tools.

Dec


----------



## alg59

Deco said:


> I am new to watch tinkering & would like to remove a link, is this something a novice like me could handle & if so how do I do it?


 i am a novise too but i had success with a plastic push out tool i bought of ebay. pushes out even the most tight pins. you can buy a metal one if you want but i find the plastic one works well if you will only be using it now and then


----------

